# Near shore trolling lures?



## Spillway (Nov 24, 2011)

I'm looking for lure suggestions for trolling near shore and river mouths.


----------



## SelfTaught (Mar 27, 2014)

Spoons, blue silver, orange silver, chartreuse silver, seems to be what ppl use most. Wouldn't rule out any cranks either. Smaller 2" hot n tots, qwuick fish cranks, river rockers. Natural colors for cleaner water. Blue silver or anything orange is hard to beat. Dirty water something brighter with chartreuse.


----------



## Hookjaw (Sep 23, 2012)

I always did well on Rapala Fire Tigers; the length isn't critical 2"-3". I caught 2 in the last two weeks trolling for walleye; one on a watermelon stinger and the other on a Rapala Shad Rap in a perch pattern.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

SelfTaught said:


> Spoons, blue silver, orange silver, chartreuse silver, seems to be what ppl use most. Wouldn't rule out any cranks either. Smaller 2" hot n tots, qwuick fish cranks, river rockers. Natural colors for cleaner water. Blue silver or anything orange is hard to beat. Dirty water something brighter with chartreuse.


Exactly what I was going to post. Any thing "orange", have a silver and orange Dr. Spoon(kind of shaped like a slender fish) that I hope I never loose being the only one I have! Another great flat-line trolling lure would be a red/pink Roostertail or similar style spinner in medium to large size-put it way back for add'l depth(trolled slow) if necessary but not so much if the water is clear. They will come up on it from quite deep and explode on the surface. Very exciting!


----------



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

I recommended if you use rooster tails ( or spinners ) to watch the tip of your rod or hold your rod they do have tendency to stop spinning and if there not spinning your not catching


----------



## kingbaiter13 (Feb 24, 2014)

Me and my buddies tear them up trolling Rapala husky jerks, p10's, hj up to 14. Wonder bread cleo was a hot color last year same with green/silver, blue/silver and everything in between. We catch more in Snug Harbor than bula most of the time.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

FishIgo said:


> I recommended if you use rooster tails ( or spinners ) to watch the tip of your rod or hold your rod they do have tendency to stop spinning and if there not spinning your not catching


X2! Even in river current, sometimes you have to "pump" the rod which usually gets them spinning again. Bump your speed up a tad if trolling a 'dead' spinner. Do not run a too loose drag on steelhead, that said, don't crank it beyond your lines breaking strength either! I mentioned my fave Roostertail spinner colors for salmonids is red or pink(I'd use an orange one if they made it), chrome or brass blades are standards.


----------

